# Holiday/Loyalty Cash - ED



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you benefit from the current specials, $2000 holiday credit or $750 loyalty cash, on an ED? If so, do you have to take delivery before the Jan. 2. deadline? Probably a dumb question but I could not find anything specific on the bmw website. I am wanting to start my order on my May ED and did not know if now would be the time to order and take advantage of some additional savings.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

You can take advantage of incentives on an ED and they can lock them in for you when you're ready to commit. I finalized my ED end of Oct/ early Nov and they actually gave me the option of Sept Oct or Nov Dec incentives. The latter was better, so I went that route.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Also don't forget to take advantage of the ultimate drive app for smartphones. Scheduling a test drive from this app will give you an additional 300 to 700 dollars off.


----------



## ShotgunKid (Nov 18, 2012)

I am REALLY confused now. I have read through the forums and I am unclear on how to proceed or if this is even worth it.

SITUATION:
Ideally travel to Germany at the end of February-early March for my wife's birthday to pick up this car for her. I am looking to lease the following:

1. X1 or X3 - whichever is more cost effective based on incentives, etc. I am guessing the X1 no matter what will be less costly.
2. Looking at the sDrive28i with Ultimate Package for X1 or the X3 with at least the Technology Package and Garage Door.
3. We drive VERY little compared to most people. In fact, she will probably put less than 6000 miles/year. Now this gets into lease vs buy and residual value? We do NOT plan on keeping the car after the lease. If we were to buy, we would almost certainly sell after about three years.
4. How does the Holiday Credit play into all this? Does it cut the ED price further? 
5. I saw a price sheet before at a local dealer and it seemed to show a flat fee off the US MSRP. It sounded like it was non-negotiable, but reading the forums seems to contradict this.

I do not live near any of the suggested dealers but I could possibly be at one at the end of December to sign paperwork.

Any help would be appreciated! If this works out, then I will probably do the same thing when I sell my car in a year.

Thanks.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, to make your choice a little easier, they are refusing EDs after February for the X1, as the word is that the MY2014 is being released in June/July. EDs on the X1 should commence at that time.

Also, this is a common question on the ED forums. Please do yourself a favor and read through to be sure you aren't asking questions that have already been answered on the first page of threads. The ED price is a fixed 7% off of MSRP. However, this price IS still negotiable. Head over to BMWConfig.com and after you build your car choose the European Delivery option from the drop down list on the right. Many people have had luck getting cars for Invoice + $1,000 BEFORE incentives. After incentives, this should put you a couple hundred dollars below invoice price.


----------



## al_macaroni (Jul 29, 2009)

Now, I feel like Debbie Downer after seeing X1's will not be a part of ED. 

X3's are not eligible for ED since they are made in South Carolina. But, you can take part in Performance Center delivery in SC with an X3.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

al_macaroni said:


> Now, I feel like Debbie Downer, after seeing X1's will not be a part of ED.
> 
> X3's are not eligible for ED since they are made in South Carolina.


Wait, wait. I am actually going on an ED for an X1 in about 2 weeks. They are a part of ED, they are just going on a "suspension" of sorts for a few months.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

ShotgunKid said:


> I am REALLY confused now. I have read through the forums and I am unclear on how to proceed or if this is even worth it.
> 
> SITUATION:
> Ideally travel to Germany at the end of February-early March for my wife's birthday to pick up this car for her. I am looking to lease the following:
> ...


The model must be produced in Germany, so an X3 is out.

A lot of the board sponsors will do everthing via e-mail and FedEx, so you only have to make one visit. (redelivery)

Go for it!! When it comes time to plan your itinerary, there are many seasoned EDers who frequent this board, so read the wiki and then ask away. 
My wifes loves her 3,400 lb souvenir from last summers visit to the Welt, I'm sure yours will too.


----------



## ShotgunKid (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh great. 

When we were at the local dealer a month ago, they said we could do this. We were going to be in Munich the morning of February 28th...

Suggestions? I assume I might be able to just buy/lease the car for a decent price in February? I'll just take the wife on a trip somewhere else...

Debbie Downer  actually 

sno-duc - I would love to go for it, but based on conceyted and al_macaroni, it sounds like a no-go.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

ShotgunKid said:


> Oh great.
> 
> When we were at the local dealer a month ago, they said we could do this. We were going to be in Munich the morning of February 28th...
> 
> ...


February might be cutting it close for ED on the X1, but you might be okay. If you choose to go with the X1 have them check into it. If you were planning on going to Munich anyway this is definitely going to be huge savings for you.


----------



## mullini (Aug 27, 2012)

conceyted said:


> Also don't forget to take advantage of the ultimate drive app for smartphones. Scheduling a test drive from this app will give you an additional 300 to 700 dollars off.


I just checked out this app and I don't see the X1 listed as eligible. Also, at one point it says you have to already have a BMW FInancial Services account to register for the test drive. Which I don't have... seems like a form of loyalty incentive.


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

mullini said:


> I just checked out this app and I don't see the X1 listed as eligible. Also, at one point it says you have to already have a BMW FInancial Services account to register for the test drive. Which I don't have... seems like a form of loyalty incentive.


The X1 is listed, it is just found in the fine print  I missed it when I bought my X1, but you can get this incentive on the X1. However, like you pointed out, both the $750 loyalty cash and this Ultimate Drive app are loyalty incentives.


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

So I did my bmwconfig "Munich delivery" calculations. I would normally walk into my dealer and ask for $1000 over ed invoice. Is it possible to ask for this price and then deduct the loyalty cash and holiday discount(app discount as well?), therefore putting the price below ED invoice? This seems to good to be true? Is this what you were able to do? Please PM me if you don't mind and let me know what type of negotiation you were able to get?


----------



## conceyted (Sep 29, 2012)

Eurobmw06 said:


> So I did my bmwconfig "Munich delivery" calculations. I would normally walk into my dealer and ask for $1000 over ed invoice. Is it possible to ask for this price and then deduct the loyalty cash and holiday discount(app discount as well?), therefore putting the price below ED invoice? This seems to good to be true? Is this what you were able to do? Please PM me if you don't mind and let me know what type of negotiation you were able to get?


I PMed you.


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hopefully I can explain this question...So do the incentives come from BMW corporate? Does the dealer still get the amount over invoice and then the incentive dollar amount deducted come from BMW corporate? Basically should dealer really care about adding the incentives once we decide on an amount over invoice?


----------



## trekwars2000 (May 23, 2010)

Eurobmw06 said:


> Hopefully I can explain this question...So do the incentatives come from BMW corporate? Does the dealer still get the amount over invoice and then the incentative dollar amount deducted come from BMW corporate? Basically should dealer really care about adding the incentatives once we decide on an amount over invoice?


They shouldn't care as the incentives come from corporate or FS. However, some dealers will try to bill the 7% off of US MSRP as the discount and will be unwilling to budge from ED MSRP. At least that was my experience when I talked to the Vegas dealers. I am now dealing with a board sponsor from SoCal that is more than willing to make a deal at a fair price. I suggest you contact a sponsor near you and just deal with them.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

Make your life easy. Contact Jon Shafer down in Santa Barbara. He is the founder of this very website and will make your ED experience the easiest and best car buying experience ever. And the train is easy down to Santa Barbara and he will do everything over email phone and mail. He does around 30 EDs a month. You are not gonna regret it.


----------



## Eurobmw06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds great...except for the train ride from st.louis would be long and painful


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe Jon is still out, and Paul is running it for now.

As I am curious just like the OP.


----------

